# Getting New Piranha, Need Your Help As Always :)



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello guys !

I need your help again... Since i had once situation when someone sold me piranha diferent than i wanted i decided to ask you before purchase this time









This P is close to 5 inches.(~12cm)

Pics:


























































Thats all the pictures i got from the guy that sells her. Should i get that piranha and what is it ?

Best regards !


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like rhombeus to me...


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

memento said:


> Looks like rhombeus to me...


Woah ! Didnt see that comming







I was hoping to get ruby red spilo, unfortunetly i dont have a tank big enough for rhombeus right now








But ill still wait for some more opinions, its always good to be sure









Cheers and thanks for answer !

by the way... if it is a rhom are you able to say if its not a Peru variant ? Id consider getting new tank for a ''light'' coloured rhom as i rly consider them cutes !


----------



## R1vermonster (Nov 22, 2012)

Not a rhom. Spilopleura/Mac whatever u wanna call it. Nice fish.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

looks spilo to me, looks real healthy nice and plump,


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for answers









I was looking for a ruby red spilo. Is there a diference between a spilo and ruby red spilo or its the same fish under diferent names ?

Regards !


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

spilo is a spilo, just def. varients


----------

